# 

## Enter

,      ,      .      ,         . 
      ,            ,     tigra      .  
        ,       ,   .       ,             .  
   Lanos 56 900 
  () 200 
   () 5000-10000 
    () . 500 
 + - 60 
 (  5 )  625 
   (  ) 60 
       () - 100 
  (   ) 150 
 (  ) .... 
   () - 100 
   . 
   () - 70 
  () 100 
   () - 10
 1600 
 550   
   :
  07:00  19:00
-  10-15
 120-180 
 () - 200 
    - 50
 - 36-45 *    - 105* .
24   * 105 = 2520 
     ,  ,        ,   (     ),   ,   (         ),   .    , .           ,          ,    .  
    ,       (  ,     ), .

----------


## V00D00People

,  ... _-  10-15_ _ 120-180_  
**    3-4,  4  100       ... 
  ,    ,  ,      (          ?)  , ,   . 
   ?

----------


## Enter

> ,  ... _-  10-15_ _ 120-180_  
> **    3-4,  4  100       ... 
>   ,    ,  ,      (          ?)  , ,   . 
>    ?

      ,          ,      .         ,     .           . 
100     ,      ,            . ,    .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,          ,      .

    ,    .   

> ,     .

      ,    .    

> .

  ,     - ,    - ! 
,      -  !     -   .  .   
 -   ,        ? 
 ,      2   .            .

----------


## Enter

> ,     - ,    - ! 
> ,      -  !     -   .

  ,    ,  .     ,  ,    .                  
     2.1.   "  "  -   ,     '  ,            . 
     2.2.      :
     )            ( );
     )                         ,          ,          ; *  )      ;*
     ) -                ( )   ,       -                          ();
     )              ( )   ;   
      :
2.4. ...           䳿       40   . 
2.8.                         (   ""      2.2    ),     ,      9     48                   
̲Ͳ   
     N 18  17.01.2002           䳿

----------


## laithemmer

*Enter*,    ?   .... 
,  10-15   12   , -     1   ,  .   ,  .  

> ,      ...

         ,     .  ?   ,     ,  ,  ?

----------


## Enter

> -   ,        ? 
>  ,      2   .            .

   .      . 
1.     ,     (       ). ,              .       . 
2.    ,     . 
3.        ( ,   ,   ).      ,   , -       ,      .  
P.S.       .        ,      ""    ,    , -          .   

> *Enter*,    ?

     

> ,  10-15   12   , -     1   ,  .   ,  .

   .   .  -      ,    - .  ,               .  ,    ,            ,     .   ,     . ,          ,        .   

> 10-15   12   , -     1   ,  .

  ,          ,           .

----------


## laithemmer

.   .
   .    ,   .  ,       ,      20 . ,   ,     (    ). ,   ,   "",     .  /   ,     .     ,         ,      ,     

> ... ,        ,   (     ),   ,   (         ),   .    , .           ,          ,

  *Enter*,      -   . 
-  ,   .

----------


## Enter

> **  . ,   ,     (    ).  /   ,     .     ,         ,       *Enter*,      -

  1.            .  ,   ,   ,   ,      6   .         ...  
2.     .   .  ,   ,   ,   ,     (   ,     ,   ),   ,    ,     .          ,      
3.   ,     :     .      ,  ,   .         ,     .   , ,     ,       ,  ,     ,               ,          , ..        .  
4.     .  .

----------

,  ,   ? ;)

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,   ? ;)

  ,      (4 . , 1,80 . 10  .)

----------

,    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> 1.            .  ,   ,   ,   ,      6   .         ...

  1.      ,     : "   ,   "?    ? 
     -  .   .   

> 2.     .   .  ,   ,   ,   ,     (   ,     ,   ),   ,    ,     .          ,

  2.    ,   .   ,   ,  .    . 
 ,        "",      䒿,    -  ,   .    

> 3.   ,     :     .      ,  ,   .         ,     .   , ,     ,       ,  ,     ,               ,          , ..        .

  3.  .       ) ,    ""  .   

> 4.     .  .

  4. .  뺺    ))

----------


## Enter

> ,    ?

   :
 - 3; - 1,40
 - 4; - 1,50;  -7
 - 3; - 1,60 
 :
 - 10 ;   - 2.; 
 - 6 .;    - 2 .;

----------


## laithemmer

- 4.50. 
 -1,60
̳   -  10    ( )

----------

,     -     .

----------


## Enter

> 1.      ,     : "   ,   "?    ? 
>      -  .   .

      ,    7  22:00   .  "  ".    ,        .   ""   , -        .         ?       .          ...   

> ,     -     .

  1552 -4; -1,50; -7
600054 -3,50; -1,60; -8
500005 -3; -1,60
1560 -3; -1,40   

> - 4.50.  -1,60 ̳   -  10    ( )

   - 1574.
 - 7 .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    7  22:00   .  "  ".    ,        .   ""   , -        .         ?       .          ...

            . 
           ,   __  )) 
..  , 1574.  ,   .

----------


## Enter

> . 
>            ,   __  ))

  .      ,    ,  ,  "" .          7  2-  (    ).             .

----------


## laithemmer

*Enter*,         . )))

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,         . )))

             䳿 .

----------


## -

> ,

           ,        ,   "  "  "  "?  *      -   ,  " - ,  " "   (   ,    ),   10-  ,    .*     ,     ,   -      .   ?   .   . ,   ))

----------


## Enter

> 

        .    

> ,     ,   -      .

      - ?    

> ,   ))

       ,      ?      ,           .     ,     .

----------


## -

> .

  ?  ?  

> ,     ?      ,           .     ,     .

        ?   ? 20 , 5 ,    .  ,     "",     ,      (      -  - )?
,   ()   " ".     ,   ,   ))

----------


## Enter

> ?   ? 20 , 5 ,    .  ,     "",     ,      (      -  - )? ,   ()   " ".     ,   ,   ))

        ,   ,   ,        ,           .    , -  ,      .   ,   5    ,       (   10 ,     )      ,      ,   .     , -     ,      ,    ,   .  
 ,  ?           .       ,         .        .      ,       .     ,      ,      .  
      , ..               .       ,      .      ,        .

----------


## laithemmer

> 

        . 
   ,      .

----------


## V00D00People

-       !

----------


## Enter

> .
>    ,      .

  .      ,    " " .       ,

----------


## V00D00People

> .      ,    " " .       ,

   ! 
 ,   ...     ,    Judas Priest (  , ),      ...    ... ,     .          ...    40 :)

----------


## Enter

V00D00People,    ,

----------


## laithemmer

?
  , ...      

> ,

        -   ,   ò.    ,    ,  ,    :) 
      ,      ,      -   ,  .   ,    "" ,   .

----------


## aneisha

**:     ,  - ""  " ".    ?

----------


## laithemmer

*aneisha*,     -       :)    !

----------


## -

> , ..               .       ,      .      ,        .

   ,  "" .. ""   .  ? ,  ,    .   

> ,  ?           .      ,         .

  ,          50      .      .  "     "  "    ".   ,          , ,     ,  . ,  ))

----------


## Enter

> ,  "" .. ""   .  ? ,  ,    .

   
     ,      , -    ,      ,   ,     ,    . 
   ,    ,    .  
,          .     ,    ,        .

----------


## laithemmer

> ...      , -    ,      ,   ,     ,    ...

  ,  ""  ?

----------


## Tail

> ,  ""  ?

    ,    .  ""      (     )   ,

----------


## nevodka

- .
  -   
( ,  .        - ,   .)
     ,      .

----------


## Enter

> ,  ""  ?

  .  ,   ,    ,        ,    ,  ,     .          ,      . 
       ,     ,    ?   

> - .
>   -

     ,    ?  
        ,    ,    .     ,          :     ,     .             "-2009",   - . http://mignews.com.ua/articles/364414.html

----------


## fabulist

> ,    ?

          ,      ?  ,      . , " - .
  -  " -  nevodka

----------


## Enter

> ,      ?  ,      .

  ,   :     ,      .   ,     ,    .  
  ,        ,       .         .       ,  ,   .,     ,        .   ,    ,    . 
        ...,       .

----------


## fabulist

> .   ,     ,    .

  ,  []   [ ] -  .  .
   "" [ ]  ""   .  .
  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,   ,      ,  "  " -   .    ?

----------


## nevodka

> ,    ?
>         ,    ,    .     ,

    ,   .
  - .
       -   - . , , ,  -   ,         -    -      - .     -      .

----------


## Enter

> - .     -      .

  1. ,      "   "    ,  "   - ".        . ,       ,    . 
2. ,      ?   ,    -  ?     ,   ,   .      .  , ,     ,      .       ?

----------


## Enter

"...  ,    .     ,                        .    ,       ,                      .  
  -    .                . ,     ,    .      .   ."  http://privattaxi.org.ua/phpBB2/view...r=asc&start=15

----------


## nevodka

*Enter,* ,    .    .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter,* ,    .    .

----------


## Mihey

))       ,    ..... 
        ....  ....????
"    ,   - "

----------


## Enter

> ....  ....????

   , -         ,     ,       ,     :)

----------


## Mihey

" "   ))   ,        ,    .....
     ,       ?!!     ,     ...
     ..  ,     . .  -   ,     ,   .....        ,    ......

----------


## Tail

> " "   ))   ,        ,    .....
>      ,       ?!!     ,     ...

----------


## koo08

2.     .   .  ,   ,   ,   ,     (   ,     ,   ),   ,    ,     .          ,     
  .            .       .      ,      .   ,   ,           .   . ,       ,      ,      ,       ,   ,  ,  ,   10-15 .,    ,       ,           30              .      .       ,     .

----------


## Def

-     . (    split)
 ... ,  .   ...

----------


## Enter

> -     . (    split)
>  ... ,  .   ...

  
 split     ,    , ..    " ",           .  "",  ,    ,  "".

----------


## Def

> split     ,    , ..    " ",           .  "",  ,    ,  "".

    "".     - .
(       .    .)

----------


## Enter

> "".     - .
> (       .    .)

     ""  ""   .    ,       " ".  ,  ""    ,  , , , ...

----------


## Def

> ,  ""    ,  , , , ...

    ,   . (  )

----------


## Enter

> ,   . (  )

   ,    :)
            ,       .  ,        (   ),       ...

----------


## Def

. 
   .     ,   ,  .       (),         .  "..."   .
. 
      .(    )      .
 (       ).
  .
   .

----------

